# Passive Subwoofer Connection



## pappy

I have a pioneer VSX-D209 A/V receiver, and I know how to hook most of it up for a 5.1 system,however the sub-woofer wiring is giving me a problem. I have a passive sub that needs to be hooked up to the snap connectors both on the sub and the receiver, I'm not sure if I should connect the front, rear, center or all of them to the sub. I paid a guy 40 bucks to hook it up for me about 5 years ago, and I've felt stupid ever since, but I took it apart a year ago and I've forgotten how it was done. Any help is appreciated, thanx.


----------



## Stroh

I would look at the sub inputs and outputs. My old passive sub had just L/R input and outputs. I have hooked up a Bose before that had L/R/C input and outputs. Can you post a picture of your subs connections?


----------



## pappy

*Re: Pappy*

I'm having a problem with my kodak software right now but I can tell you that this sub has a left and right pos. and neg. input ( to main speaker) and a left and right pos. and neg. output (from amplifier) these are the only snap connectors on it. Total connectors 8.


----------



## Mike P.

Thread title changed so people know what the thread is about.

What is the make and model number of the sub that you have?


----------



## pappy

Design accoustics Div. of Audio Potentials Corp. Twinsburg Ohio. All it says is CLW subwoofer. there is a number on it (203-508-05091) may be a serial no.


----------



## Mike P.

Is this what you have?


----------



## ojojunkie

you need 2 sets of speaker wires to connect L/R from the amplifier to Sub L/R input then connect another set of L/R speaker wires from Sub out to the Main speakers. The center channel will be connected directly from amplifier to speaker.


----------



## pappy

this is exactly what I have and the info I needed. Thank you very much


----------



## Xtrailer

Hi.

Didn't want a open new thread and choose ask here...

I have connected speakers and passive sub, like this one, but when i want listening music or movies louder, reciever showing overload and switched off... Why?

Reciever JVC RX-6040B
Speakers and sub - Magnat... serial number don't remember 5 +1 passive sub

Sub are connected to front speaker outputs


----------



## dougc

Could be the sub has an impedance lower than what your receiver can handle, which is 8 ohms. How exactly do you have it connected?


----------



## Xtrailer

Front speaker outputs are conected with subwoofer inputs (L+R), than front speakers are conected to subwoofer outputs. Rest of speakers are conected how they are able. Center and surround.

Cannot find any information about this surround system but only have this one on back of sub.

Magnat
Art.-Nr.145824
80/140W
4-8 Ohm
26 - 300 Hz

13N3006760

Front speakers also have inpendance 4-8 Ohms


----------



## Mike P.

Is this the system you have?


----------



## Xtrailer

Yes.


----------



## Mike P.

Are you using the Magnat speakers as your front left and right speakers?

Are you absolutely sure all your connections are positive to positive and negative to negative?


----------



## Xtrailer

Mike P. said:


> Are you using the Magnat speakers as your front left and right speakers?
> 
> Are you absolutely sure all your connections are positive to positive and negative to negative?


Yes. No doubt.


----------



## Mike P.

Try a process of elimination. Disconnect all the speakers from the receiver, just leave the subwoofer connected and see if the receiver kicks out.


----------



## Xtrailer

Mike P. said:


> Try a process of elimination. Disconnect all the speakers from the receiver, just leave the subwoofer connected and see if the receiver kicks out.


Allready did, but otherwises - have disconect sub, but leave all five speakers. Nothing happens, but don't like sound without low frequencies 

But when i connect all together, kicks out receiver approx on volume meter 27...

Subwoofer alone don't kicks out receiver. I think he dont liked the chain wiring...

If receiver have sub-out, its means i have to use it... Are u agree?

I can try to adjust settings of speakers... maybe that helps...


----------



## Mike P.

Doug may be right, the speakers are 4 -8 ohms and the receiver is rated at 8 - 16 ohms. The problem may be an impedance issue.


----------



## Xtrailer

Mike P. said:


> Doug may be right, the speakers are 4 -8 ohms and the receiver is rated at 8 - 16 ohms. The problem may be an impedance issue.


Ok, but what kind a solution i can find? Use resistors or something...? That look kind of stupid..


----------



## Mike P.

I'm not sure what the solution is to get things working. You could try resistors and see if it works.


----------



## Xtrailer

Thanks for help anyway. Have a good day!


----------



## ckronengold

Bumping this thread since the topic is still accurate for me. Hoping to get a little help from a less condescending forum than some others I've asked in.

I just inherited a 15" passive, front firing sub with only one set of speaker level connections on the back. It was custom built from a kit, and I'm working on sourcing the components.

I have an Onkyo 709 receiver, which has 2nd zone capabilities, as well as an older Onkyo receiver with about 75 watts per channel.

So I can use the 2nd zone from the 709, which would seem to be the easiest option, but might tax the 709's power if I'm already running 7.1 with it. 

Or I can run the LFE from the 709 to an input on Onkyo #2 and use that just to power the sub.

Looking for some pros / cons for each way.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Drew Pitts

Ok to start it off I bought 4 speakers two Bose speakers and two design acoustics speakers And a kenwood stereo receiver. Clw subwoofer came in with those as a package and I can't figure out how to get the subwoofer to work with the stereo system this is a picture of the subwoofer. I was hoping if anyone could tell me how i can get it to work


----------

